# Freshwater fishing around Pensacola?



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

My wife & I will be in Pensacola the first week in September. Is there any canals or lakes around there to fish for peacock or largemouth bass. She's attending a conference there & I want to kill time during the day doing some fishing if possible. I know a lot of folks are from Florida or familiar with it, so I thought that I would ask here.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't think peacock bass are caught that far north. I not sure they go any further north than where I live Ft Myers on the west coast of Florida.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah, @Backcountry 16 is right. You’ll need to head way south for the peacocks.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

No peacocks up here, but you should be able to find largemouth and other black bass at the mouth of the Escambia river/further up it; launch at Jim's Fish camp. 

When are you in town? If you hit the mouth of the Escambia right now, you can throw topwater first thing in the morning and you are likely to catch reds, once the red bite dies down with the heat, you can switch to freshwater.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Won't be there until first week of September. No boat access unless I rent one, but I'm ok fishing from the shore. Just taking a couple rods that I can travel light & fast with.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

FireTurtle said:


> Won't be there until first week of September. No boat access unless I rent one, but I'm ok fishing from the shore. Just taking a couple rods that I can travel light & fast with.


Yeah I realized my recommendation to launch was likely dumb after I posted. Since there aren't fresh water canal systems here like in South Florida, you won't have access to that type of fishing, but there are numerous saltwater wading spots available that should be productive that time of the year. I am sure there are good lakes and ponds with public access, but I am not really familiar with those; someone else may be able to provide. If I am in town, you can hop on the gheenoe with me; my September will be busy, but I can check the calendar and see what I will be up to.


----------

